# Trend Airshield Group Buy - CLOSED



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

CLOSED - Please see the last post in this thread.
---------
After the thread last week discussing the Trend Airshield, I decided to call the U.S. distributor and see if we could get a group discount.  They have graciously agreed, and as long as we can get enough interest (6 or more), we can purchase the units at dealer cost, which is $230 (plus PayPal fees and shipping).

I know, I know...I said I'd never run a group buy again, but I can see some real advantages to having one of these thingies in my arsenal (I don't have room for a DC, and although my respirator works well, it gets uncomfortable after a while), and the price difference is pretty good.

Please post here if you're interested.  I know it's getting close to the holidays, so I'm going to leave this open until the 27th.  If I can get enough people who want one soon, I'll even do something nice (I can hear the collective gasp!) and run two group buys, one ending the 8th, and one ending the 27th.  Just to be clear, I am saying that if there isn't enough interest, those who might otherwise have preferred to be in a group buy ending on the 8th will have to wait until the 27th if we don't get enough interest in both orders.

The only questionmark is the cost for me to ship to you - we get free shipping to me if the order is over $600.  But I don't know the size of the package or its weight, so I can't determine how much it will cost for me to ship the package to you.  If anyone has one, or has the ability to determine how large the package is (e.g., whether it will fit in one of the $8 flat-rate boxes), that info would be appreciated.

For now, please post here if you are interested, and let me know whether you would prefer to wait for a group buy that closes on the 27th, or if you're really anxious and would prefer to get this done by the end of the week.

Whoops...forgot to mention...this is ONLY available to people who were members as of today.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2006)

Jim,

I Have one.  The box is about a foot cube and can't weigh more than 10 pounds (could be 5 or 6)

THIS IS A GREAT mask.  I am allergic to cocobolo.  When I wear the mask, I can turn for extended periods with no problem.  When I take off the mask, if I have not properly "brushed off", I begin watery eyes immediately.

HIGHLY RECOMMEND.   

I bought it because "Ron in Drums" raved about it about a year ago - Ron is usually right!! (Don't anyone tell Ron I said this, big head could develop!)[][][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> I bought it because "Ron in Drums" raved about it about a year ago - Ron is usually right!! (Don't anyone tell Ron I said this, big head could develop!)[][][]



I'll keep it it under my hat, mums the word!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 5, 2006)

Jim,
I am definitely interested in one. I have to talk with the wife about it though. It maybe a good Christmas present!

I almost bought one at the last woodworking show that came through town.  They were selling it for $250.  

As far as them fitting in a flat rate box, I doubt it. Maybe Trend could tell you.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2006)

By now he's looking for a BIG hat!!!


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />By now he's looking for a BIG hat!!!



I think he may need to order an extender for the airshield's headband at this rate! []


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmmm...just looked at the price  here (previously provided by EMTMike in the other thread) .  His shipping seems reasonable too, so I think I may just close this early.  Seems like too much hassle, especially when we'll wind up paying more (due to PayPal-related fees) than if we just order direct.

Sorry!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2006)

Well,
I guess we don't have to never say never we can ever say never always!!!
eh, Jim????


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL - good point Ed!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is another good price on the other brand
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=412-1000


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />By now he's looking for a BIG hat!!!





> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I think he may need to order an extender for the airshield's headband at this rate! []



[][] Hey!! My head is poking through the top of my hair[][]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL...I'm gonna have to remember that one Ron!  I have a few friends to whom that would apply!


----------

